# DI Dog fight



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Hot Digity Dawg! Congrats Cav and Salti.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Your a dead set mess Cav. Too much&#8230;.. Too much


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Epic effort gents !!!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Can only look on with envy at what you guys can do. Magic


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work Cav, not sure I've ever seen so many photos of the same 2 fish!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats Chris. When are you gunna get time to rewire my house Big dog? Caviar wins again. 

BTW, doesn't leave mushroom for the fungus grower. :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Bloody awesome boys,Cav you looking trim mate have you shed a couple of kg's to the xo's Spanish ,love the Stealth wearing Spanish pic :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Epic cav, top stuff mate. That's what dreams are made of.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Great job there boy's , well done

who's doin all the giggling and gaffing now then !


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Go DI,love it cheers Greg


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

What a great looking fish.love to catch one of those one day.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow! Good stuff boys.

I'm hoping for the stars to align and give me a shot up there again before it's too late.

Kev


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

My Goodness gracious!

Well done......Bigger WEll Done

Cheers all andybear


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Eish.....! Nice work Cav n salty.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, great stuff you lot. Some nice Spanish there. To my certain knowledge that's two rods tarzan has broken this season. The first was on an epic longtail battle and he kept fighting it with half a rod as I watched.

I think there are some nice fish to come yet before the season's done.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

You boys are on fire. Awesome haul.


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

very jealous boys, nice work, feel for tarzan, snapping another rod.

hopefully sunshiner's right and there's a few more before the season shuts down, keen to open my pedro account 8)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

sunshiner said:


> Yep, great stuff you lot. Some nice Spanish there. To my certain knowledge that's two rods tarzan has broken this season. The first was on an epic longtail battle and he kept fighting it with half a rod as I watched.
> 
> I think there are some nice fish to come yet before the season's done.


Rods not broke. Hes just shorter.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Gee you guys are having a bit of fun lately. How many freezers do you have? I'm beginning to think i'll have to make a trip up that way when I can manage to find a bit of holiday here and there.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I might have to shake off this flu and delay my sisters birthday on Sat. I think i'll have to wait for a better time. Roughly how long would take the trip up to DI from Brisbane?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

bruus said:


> I might have to shake off this flu and delay my sisters birthday on Sat. I think i'll have to wait for a better time. Roughly how long would take the trip up to DI from Brisbane?


It takes roughly the same time to the ferry as it does to Noosa MG, then a further half hour or so up the beach to spot X. Do your vehicle permit online so you don't get held up at the rangers station. If you want to fish up at the headland add another 30-45min.

Time your beach travel with the tides.

Kev


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I think 20-30mins up the beach until I get stuck. All part of the learning process I think


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

damn!!! if it wasnt for the 9 hr drive to get to the beach I'd be there. Was 21.5c yesterday down here. If we want a mac it starts with "slimey" . Awesome job guys!!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

There's nothing like landing a great fish to give a bloke the "feel goods."

Every dog has his day... some has two!

Well done all round!

Jimbo


----------

